# Puting yak on roof racks???



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just cashed my pay check and im ready to get ready to get my first yak my main issue right now is storage! i dont really have a place to put it atm so i think ima just build some pvc stands and get a tarp and leave it outside for a bit...but back to the topic! what do i need to get before i go pick up my yak and put my new baby on the roof of my truck to get her home safely thanks for any info!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Wrap some padding of some type over the rack tubing and your "good to go".

Congrats!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Padding from the 3/4" pipe insulators sold at Home Depot or Lowe's is great. As for storage. If you've got an imagination and space you can store the yak indoors. I didn't get a yard until my new house adn kept my yak from the roof in one room for a good 1 1/2 yrs.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39156

Worked great.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use this to put my yak on the roof of my garage. But get longer screws for the additional weight. It's on sale for $5.99 at the moment.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95803


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I just use surf rack type pads on my factory roof rack and strap it down with two ratchet straps. Quick, easy, and secure. I've even stacked a second kayak on top by sandwiching a couple foam blocks in between the hulls. Done this many times for long road trips on the interstate up to 90 mph and never had a problem.

Home Depot sells ladder racks that you can screw or bolt onto the side of a wall. They're cheap (< $15 i think) and make a decent storage rack.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

pool noodles, cut a slit longways, slid them on our your rack.
cheap.

ken c


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

kq6 said:


> pool noodles, cut a slit longways, slid them on our your rack.
> cheap.
> 
> ken c



Not a bad idea and not bad if they get stolen...i think there are some out in the shead...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Alot of paddle shops, large sporting good stores, etc. will carry a roof top kit, 2 blocks and 2 straps... probably run yah $25... I did that 2yrs with the Volvo... just ran the straps through the scuppers, and used bow\stern rachet ropes for security.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Nethuns88 said:


> Just cashed my pay check and im ready to get ready to get my first yak
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... I remember when I used to cash my paychecks. Boy I miss those days of carrying around cash in my wallet. Now I just have my pay automatically transferred to my wife and Exxon.


----------

